# Suggestion: Pokemon Battle Now! Thread



## ImperialX (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, Pokémon D/P was the revolution in Pokémon everyone had been waiting for, but its Wi-Fi Features are far from perfect. YOU CAN'T SEARCH FOR OPPONENTS! Now, suppose you suddenly had the urge to battle someone...you log on to WFC...and no one's there (Very Likely). How does that feel? Not very good.

What we need is a "Battle Now!" Thread. Then when you have that urge, just post "I want to battle! My FC is XXXX XXXX XXXX" Then someone would add you and battle! I mean, there are always people on GBATemp. How does that sound? Won't that be so convenient?


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 1, 2007)

i dont play online because there is to many people who cheat. I cheat myself however if i was to play online i would use my legit pokemon.


----------



## ImperialX (Jun 1, 2007)

Actually...in my experiences no one ever cheated in Pokémon online...there are Hacked Pokémon, but no hacked Stats/Moves or anything. Pokémon on WFC is actually very good. Unlike certain other games *cough* WC2007 *cough* .


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 1, 2007)

i will add you once i put my pokemon diamond rom on my card.. do you use legit pokemon without stat changes.


----------



## ImperialX (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I do EV train my Pokémon.


----------

